# 52 week photo project



## naptime

ok, this was discussed in the beginners section. so, for those interested, let's get started.

we're starting a little late, but who cares, i'm gonna back it up a little and anyone that wants to back up to week 1, go for it.

each week, we'll do a theme. you can interpret the theme however you like and post your photo that applies.

it's not my intention for this to be a contest. but rather for people to get out and shoot. personally i have missed a lot of shots because i didn't know what to go out and shoot. or i think about shooting the same thing all the time. 

we'll begin/end each week on a Friday.


i don't think the point of the project should be c&c, though, this is the photo forum, so imo it should not be discouraged. we all benefit from c&c, even if it's on someone else s photo. but, can we keep it civil?


i'll post the first several themes. if anyone has ideas for themes please send them to me, and i'll add to the list.

but for now..

week ending: 01/06: Romance -done
week ending: 01/13: Music -done
week ending: 01/20: Colors -done
week ending: 01/27: Growth - done
week ending: 02/03: Sleep - done
week ending: 02/10: Spirit
week ending: 02/17: Vegetables
week ending: 02/24: Underneath
week ending: 03/02: Spring/Autumn
week ending: 03/09: Anger
week ending: 03/16: Temptation
week ending: 03/23: Trees
week ending: 03/30: Paradise
week ending: 04/06: Mother
week ending: 04/13: Up
week ending: 04/20: Looking In
week ending: 04/27: Party
week ending: 05/04: Family
week ending: 05/11: Water
week ending: 05/18: Shadows
week ending: 05/25: Peace

have fun !!


edited the list, added the themes from Lady Jasmine.. we are now covered through may


----------



## LadyJasmine

I'll do this! I've been looking for one to do, and I don't care that it's a little late! Better late than never!

I found some ideas:

Sleep
Spirit
Vegetables
Underneath
Spring/Autumn
Anger
Temptation
Trees
Growth
Mother
Up
Looking In
Party
Family
Water
Shadows
Peace


----------



## paigew

perfect! I started a thread about this at the first of the year but no one responded. I'm in! should we post here?


----------



## naptime

LadyJasmine said:


> I'll do this! I've been looking for one to do, and I don't care that it's a little late! Better late than never!
> 
> I found some ideas:
> 
> Sleep
> Spirit
> Vegetables
> Underneath
> Spring/Autumn
> Anger
> Temptation
> Trees
> Growth
> Mother
> Up
> Looking In
> Party
> Family
> Water
> Shadows
> Peace



thanks for the additions. i'll add them to the list as well!


----------



## naptime

paigew said:


> perfect! I started a thread about this at the first of the year but no one responded. I'm in! should we post here?



yeah   just post in this thread and we'll watch it grow


----------



## longjon75

great idea ,are we starting with music since the first week has gone??


----------



## cmartin2

Thanks for organizing this naptime..  should be fun.


----------



## longjon75

sorry Naptime ive now noticed it in the first post lol time to get snappin!!!!!!


----------



## Ocho_1

OK, I already have next weeks_ color _photo, but I have nothing for music, lol......

guess I have to go shoot something!


----------



## mishele

Good luck.......


----------



## naptime

longjon75 said:


> great idea ,are we starting with music since the first week has gone??



you choice.

you can back up to last week. or skip this week and last week, and go straight to next week. 

not many rules with this one. i just wanted to have a weekly project.

personally, i'm going to go back and do romance, and music,   just because i'm new, and need the practice.


----------



## Demers18

This is a great idea and I'm in.

So do we post the photos on a specific day of the week?


----------



## naptime

between Friday and Friday for that week.

but here in the beginning, anyone that wants to play catch up, go for it.

i'm getting ready to post last weekend this week, tonight.

since technically, next week starts tomorrow.


----------



## sm4him

I'm OCD enough that I cannot do a 52-week challenge and just skip the first two weeks. 

But, Romance?!?! Where am I gonna get a romance photo this dreary time of year; it's too cold for birds or the like to be showing off for each other, and I'm certainly not gonna find any romance in my home, lol...unless I can somehow work on the angle of me watching football... 

QUESTION: Is your idea for the photo to be something that you actually TAKE that week? I noticed someone mention they already have next week's photo.  If it were MY photo challenge, I would at least *encourage* people to only use photos they actually take the week of that particular challenge....

But it's not my challenge, it's yours.


----------



## naptime

i PREFER that people take photos THAT WEEK.

in my opinion, that's the point of a photo challenge. to get you to go out and shoot something THAT WEEK. that deals with the theme.

i had LOTS of old photos i could turn to for romance. but i forced myself to find something dealing with romance today and shot that.


----------



## naptime

so, here is my first submission... romance..

you might notice, the flowers are fake. and that's intentional. fake flowers to represent all the fake romances i've seen or been involved in. perhaps it hassome deeper subcontious menaing since i'm a two time divorce. i married not one, but BOTH of cinderellas evil twins.  so i guess i'm a bit cynical when it comes to romance.

i shot this with my p&s, or maybe it's considered a bridge camera, because it has a/v t/v and full manual. 

shot it at: iso 50, f3.3, shutter 1/2 second, no flash, on a tripod with timer set. camera was in aperture priority




Fake Romance by jaythomson, on Flickr


----------



## longjon75

this is my offering for romance im a total beginner so hopefully ill get better week after week
i used my fuji finepix s2970 1/2.5 f3.1 and iso160




romance by longjon75, on Flickr


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I've been lurking here for a couple of weeks.  When I saw your original post in the beginners forum I knew it was time to come out of hiding.  I'm looking forward to this!I'm gonna start with week 1 and try to be all caught up next week.


----------



## j_mejia17

Cool I'm in! 
BTW, I love both submissions for romance. I will try to catch up


----------



## cmartin2

Here are my submissions for the first 2 weeks.  I am definitely looking to get better, so any C&C is appreciated (be as harsh as you want.. I know they are just pictures  )

Week 1: Romance







f/5.6, 1/5s, ISO 1600, no flash

Week 2: Music






f/4.0, 1/60s, ISO 400, using built-in flash


----------



## JBaca

cmartin2 said:
			
		

> Here are my submissions for the first 2 weeks.  I am definitely looking to get better, so any C&C is appreciated (be as harsh as you want.. I know they are just pictures  )
> 
> Week 1: Romance
> 
> f/5.6, 1/5s, ISO 1600, no flash
> 
> Week 2: Music
> 
> f/4.0, 1/60s, ISO 400, using built-in flash



Just from some of the things I have learned #1 is a bit tilted maybe try straightening it out. Other than that nice pics ill get mine up soon.


----------



## photog4life

im in but i am skipping romance... and i just got an idea for music!!


----------



## LadyJasmine

Here are mine for Week 1 and Week 2






Week 1 : Romance  {My husband and I on our wedding day. Needless to say, I've lost a LOT of weight since then!}






Week 2: Music {I have a very eclectic taste in music... Taylor Swift to Neil Young to Opeth...}


----------



## naptime

cmartin2 said:


> Here are my submissions for the first 2 weeks.  I am definitely looking to get better, so any C&C is appreciated (be as harsh as you want.. I know they are just pictures  )
> 
> Week 1: Romance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/5.6, 1/5s, ISO 1600, no flash
> 
> Week 2: Music
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> f/4.0, 1/60s, ISO 400, using built-in flash



i like..

in romance, you clipped the top of the bottle, and the bottom of one glass. also could have used a slight tilt to the left.

you need cascade  

interesting closeup on the speaker, look closely, it's slightly tilted to the left. look at your left border.


of course, i'm too new to notice anything else.


----------



## naptime

LadyJasmine said:


> Here are mine for Week 1 and Week 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 1 : Romance  {My husband and I on our wedding day. Needless to say, I've lost a LOT of weight since then!}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Week 2: Music {I have a very eclectic taste in music... Taylor Swift to Neil Young to Opeth...}



you totally almost stole my entire idea for my music shot. but at least it still has enough difference that it wont look like i copied. lol.

you are tilted slightly to the left.

horizon is my new pet peeve. or, perhaps its my first since i'm new.


----------



## LadyJasmine

Yeah, I know that one's tilted.  The picture frame itself was tilted... looks kind of weird, I know. Thanks though


----------



## photog4life

can i post 2 then? cuz she stole my idea... but i still liked it and would like some cc... here it is...


----------



## naptime

LadyJasmine said:


> Yeah, I know that one's tilted.  The picture frame itself was tilted... looks kind of weird, I know. Thanks though



no, sorry, i meant the second.

the first didn't bother me, because the ring seemed level, and i knew the frame was tilted. actually, now that i look at it again, i guess there is some tilt to the ring. 

but i was referring to the second. look at the wall lines.


----------



## photog4life

naptime said:


> LadyJasmine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that one's tilted.  The picture frame itself was tilted... looks kind of weird, I know. Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, sorry, i meant the second.
> 
> the first didn't bother me, because the ring seemed level, and i knew the frame was tilted. actually, now that i look at it again, i guess there is some tilt to the ring.
> 
> but i was referring to the second. look at the wall lines.
Click to expand...

i dont think it is tilted i think it is just the angle cause it seems like it is a little off to the side.. i like it it makes it seem more "playful"


----------



## LadyJasmine

photog4life said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyJasmine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know that one's tilted.  The picture frame itself was tilted... looks kind of weird, I know. Thanks though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, sorry, i meant the second.
> 
> the first didn't bother me, because the ring seemed level, and i knew the frame was tilted. actually, now that i look at it again, i guess there is some tilt to the ring.
> 
> but i was referring to the second. look at the wall lines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i dont think it is tilted i think it is just the angle cause it seems like it is a little off to the side.. i like it it makes it seem more "playful"
Click to expand...


I suppose you're right, if I would have went a little more to the right, it would have seemed more level. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## naptime

well, here was my take on music..




Music, Then and Now. by jaythomson, on Flickr

my daughters 1898 E. Reinhold Schmidt handmade violin, and my ipod. I thought it would be a nice contrast between then and now, and everything in between since it's all captured digitally now to be heard on an ipod.

couldn't get the color to come out like i wanted, so i went with black & white. i tried to have the screen lit up, but the camera kept metering for the bright screen instead of the violin.


here was my other take. i'm a little more pleased with the color on this one..




Schmidt by jaythomson, on Flickr


----------



## longjon75

the violin and ipod great idea:thumbup:


----------



## cmartin2

naptime said:


> cmartin2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my submissions for the first 2 weeks. I am definitely looking to get better, so any C&C is appreciated (be as harsh as you want.. I know they are just pictures  )
> 
> Week 1: Romance
> 
> 
> 
> f/5.6, 1/5s, ISO 1600, no flash
> 
> Week 2: Music
> 
> f/4.0, 1/60s, ISO 400, using built-in flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like..
> 
> in romance, you clipped the top of the bottle, and the bottom of one glass. also could have used a slight tilt to the left.
> 
> you need cascade
> 
> interesting closeup on the speaker, look closely, it's slightly tilted to the left. look at your left border.
> 
> 
> of course, i'm too new to notice anything else.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the feedback..  I did notice tilt in the first one, and the clipping of the glass.  (and the need for cascade! ).  It was handheld, so getting level right was quite the challenge.  I guess it would have been better to back out a bit and then crop it so I could fix the level as well without having to crop any important parts.

For the second, the tilt was actually intentional.  I took a couple where it was straight, and didn't like it as much.  Something about the cones not being perfectly aligned looked more interesting to me, but that could be because I don't know what I am talking about


----------



## cmartin2

naptime said:


> well, here was my take on music..
> 
> 
> Music, Then and Now. by jaythomson, on Flickr
> 
> my daughters 1898 E. Reinhold Schmidt handmade violin, and my ipod. I thought it would be a nice contrast between then and now, and everything in between since it's all captured digitally now to be heard on an ipod.
> 
> couldn't get the color to come out like i wanted, so i went with black & white. i tried to have the screen lit up, but the camera kept metering for the bright screen instead of the violin.
> 
> 
> here was my other take. i'm a little more pleased with the color on this one..
> 
> 
> Schmidt by jaythomson, on Flickr



I like the concept of the black and white, but something seems to get lost for me   in the picture.  If I knew more I could better explain what (so I know.. not helpful).

I really really like the color pic of the violin though.  I like the angle and the lighting of it.... the shadows are almost the best part for me.  Then again, keep in mind I am a noob!


----------



## photog4life

naptime i like the violin and ipod idea! though it was kind of hard to tell it was a violin... i had no clue as to what it was till you said violin... and the color one looks great


----------



## longjon75

this is my music for week 2 was going to do ipod but its been done loads so just came up with this. Its a bit poor but will have more time to think about week 3




music by longjon75, on Flickr


----------



## photog4life

colors? hmm that will take some thinking!! but i will come up with something


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Here's my first submission - "Romance" by WhiskeyTango


----------



## Demers18

Alright it's my turn to play some catch up.

Here is my music: The thought behind it was that earphones are an obvious choice and I know it's been done but I've added the Mac as that where you can create, edit or simply enjoy the music. Hope you like my take. 







[/URL] _MG_0799 - Music by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Here's my submission for "Music."  I have to admit to being disappointed in this shot.  I had a much better idea for this one, but I couldn't get my 4 year old and her cousin to cooperate, lol.


----------



## Ocho_1

This weeks _Color_ Photo (for all the haters, lol)


----------



## Demers18

Here is my color photo for the week.






[/URL] _MG_0806 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

Manual - RAW
Lens - EF-S18 18-55mm @ 50mm
f5.6 / 1/8
ISO - 200


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I'm just now getting around to getting the first two weeks posted, and others are already posting Colors! 
I've enjoyed all the submissions so far; for me, these challenges are not nearly as much about getting all the technical aspects right (though it's always good to work on that) as it is about just getting the creative juices flowing.  And I've been working basically two full-time jobs lately...the creative juices are suffering!!

So, anyway, here's my first two. I tried not to look at the other submissions before I'd taken mine. I see now that many had the same basic idea for music, but oh well.

Romance: Ha, I have NO idea...there ain't no romance happening anywhere NEAR me, lol!



kissesbythefire by sm4him, on Flickr
Kisses by the Fire

Music: 



musicnowandthen by sm4him, on Flickr
This definitely didn't really turn out the way it was in my head. I never got the lighting or the angle quite right. The turntable is in one of those great big old cabinets, so it's difficult to get at a good angle.


----------



## naptime

love the turntable!! i had one of those..


my original thought for music was a picture with the violin, a reel to reel tape, a record, an 8 track, a cassette, a cd, and the ipod.... but it was waaay to cold to go up in the garage attic to find the other media. so i went with the violin and ipod instead. lol.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Here is my take on "Color"





"Color" by WhiskeyTango


----------



## LadyJasmine

Here is Week 3: Color


----------



## LadyJasmine

WhiskeyTango said:


> Here is my take on "Color"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Color" by WhiskeyTango



Amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Or at least, I think so anyway.

Is that in Canton?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

LadyJasmine said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my take on "Color"
> 
> "Color" by WhiskeyTango
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Or at least, I think so anyway.Is that in Canton?
Click to expand...

Thank you!That's the I-94 overpass at Telegraph Road, actually.  I'm pretty sure that's Taylor, though it might be Dearborn Heights.  I can't remember exactly where the border is.


----------



## LadyJasmine

WhiskeyTango said:


> LadyJasmine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my take on "Color"
> 
> "Color" by WhiskeyTango
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Or at least, I think so anyway.Is that in Canton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!That's the I-94 overpass at Telegraph Road, actually. I'm pretty sure that's Taylor, though it might be Dearborn Heights. I can't remember exactly where the border is.
Click to expand...


Yes, that's what I meant! I lived in Ypsilanti for a little while, and we were going to the Gibraltor center for a tradeshow.


----------



## sm4him

Wow, love the color submissions from both Demers18 and WhiskeyTango!!

Mine is way more of a run-of-the-mill, cliché color shot.  But the first idea that entered my head for Color ended up just not working out to shoot this week, and I could just never get any creative spark going to think of something else. So, in the end, I just went for something obvious and got out the old crayon box:




color2 by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## photog4life

LadyJasmine said:


> Here is Week 3: Color



dammit that was what i was going to do!! i just had to find a bunch of colored pencils...


----------



## ForTheLove

My photo for week 1 : Romance - My newley engaged sister and her soon to be husband 

Taken with Canon 7D + 24-105L + Off Camera flash (will edited with camera setting when I am back at my home computer) 




Week 1 by Melissa Milton, on Flickr


----------



## thinkricky

I'm so in! I'll catch up. Get my camera hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## Demers18

sm4him said:
			
		

> Wow, love the color submissions from both Demers18 and WhiskeyTango!!
> 
> Mine is way more of a run-of-the-mill, cliché color shot.  But the first idea that entered my head for Color ended up just not working out to shoot this week, and I could just never get any creative spark going to think of something else. So, in the end, I just went for something obvious and got out the old crayon box:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24369838@N07/6721933563/
> color2 by sm4him, on Flickr



Thanks sm4him, glad you like it.

Although yours might be cliche, it is still well executed and I quite like it myself.


----------



## naptime

WhiskeyTango said:


> LadyJasmine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my take on "Color"
> 
> "Color" by WhiskeyTango
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing!!!!!!!!!!! Or at least, I think so anyway.Is that in Canton?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!That's the I-94 overpass at Telegraph Road, actually.  I'm pretty sure that's Taylor, though it might be Dearborn Heights.  I can't remember exactly where the border is.
Click to expand...


that's funny.

i was just gonna say there is a bridge up in taylor michigan that looks just like that..

then i saw you were in detroit  lol  nice


----------



## naptime

ya'all are killing me. i was sitting here, thinking, dang, friday is close. i better get my color shot done...

oh, i know.. i'll dig out asia's art easel and get a picture of all her colored pencils and chalk and paints.....

_*OR NOT... *_


----------



## LadyJasmine

naptime said:


> ya'all are killing me. i was sitting here, thinking, dang, friday is close. i better get my color shot done...
> 
> oh, i know.. i'll dig out asia's art easel and get a picture of all her colored pencils and chalk and paints.....
> 
> _*OR NOT... *_



Sorry!!! I guess I'm telepathic or something. Or maybe just great minds think alike 



photog4life said:


> LadyJasmine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Week 3: Color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dammit that was what i was going to do!! i just had to find a bunch of colored pencils...
Click to expand...


Sorry!!!


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

This looks like so much fun.  Is it ok for a noob to join this thread?  I'd love to see how my photography improves through the year and also get inspiration from all of you amazing people.  BTW, the bridge and the Hershey's kisses are may favorites so far.


----------



## Demers18

NebraskaNewGirl said:
			
		

> This looks like so much fun.  Is it ok for a noob to join this thread?  I'd love to see how my photography improves through the year and also get inspiration from all of you amazing people.  BTW, the bridge and the Hershey's kisses are may favorites so far.



Of course you can. I'm a noob and so are a couple of the others. This is a good way to get thinking creatively and work on your skills 

Welcome aboard


----------



## naptime

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> This looks like so much fun.  Is it ok for a noob to join this thread?  I'd love to see how my photography improves through the year and also get inspiration from all of you amazing people.  BTW, the bridge and the Hershey's kisses are may favorites so far.



absolutely. i started it, and i just got my camera at Christmas.

you can start now, with the current week, or go back and play catch up if you like. 

whatever your heart desires.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

naptime said:


> NebraskaNewGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks like so much fun.  Is it ok for a noob to join this thread?  I'd love to see how my photography improves through the year and also get inspiration from all of you amazing people.  BTW, the bridge and the Hershey's kisses are may favorites so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely. i started it, and i just got my camera at Christmas.
> 
> you can start now, with the current week, or go back and play catch up if you like.
> 
> whatever your heart desires.
Click to expand...


Fantastic!  I will do my best to get caught up over the weekend.  My creative wheels are spinning.


----------



## longjon75

heres my week 3 and the best thing is you can eat them after taking the pics!




DSCF5971 by longjon75, on Flickr

hope you like


----------



## photog4life

I hate you guys!! 
Both of my ideas were taken!! the skittles and the colored pencils!! though i would have used m and ms!!


----------



## cgipson1

naptime said:


> you can start now, with the current week, or go back and play catch up if you like. whatever your heart desires.



Your are SO sweet, Naptime! I think you caught it from Asia, right?


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

Romance.  Nothing says love like taking a nap next to the one you love on a slab of ice.  







Music.






Color. I actually have 2 for this one.  The first was taken a few weeks ago when we were in Disneyland.






The second was from this evening where it is 4 degrees outside.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Also, this was my first official taken in RAW and edited completely in Camera Raw.  I'm now a CR addict.  I love it!


----------



## cgipson1

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> Romance.  Nothing says love like taking a nap next to the one you love on a slab of ice.



I am sure you are a wonderful girl.. but I don't think I would want to date you!    lol!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

cgipson1 said:


> NebraskaNewGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Romance.  Nothing says love like taking a nap next to the one you love on a slab of ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure you are a wonderful girl.. but I don't think I would want to date you!    lol!
Click to expand...


LMAO!!!

I love the Disney shot.  For the sake of "Color," I think it's much better than the 2nd option. I think I might have altered the crop to straighten out the lines of the cups, but I still love it.

 The "Music" shot is awesome too, though I'm a Noob, so take it with a grain (or several) of salt...  


WhiskeyTango


----------



## thinkricky

Here is my take on colors. I was rush So... I took 1 shot and hoped it was a good one! Anyway, I wanted it to turn out a little better but its still decent.


----------



## jmtonkin

Here is my take on music.  As a music education major currently, music is very important in my life.  I had several ideas, but I feel that this was best captured.






ISO:  200
Focal Length:  112mm
Aperture:  f/5.3
Shutter Speed:  1/15


----------



## thinkricky

I like it! I was going to do something similar. Lets see how mine turns out...


----------



## cmartin2

Well, I am not happy about getting color in the dead of winter..    But it is Thursday night, so this is what I got:





f/32, 5.0 sec, ISO 200


----------



## jmtonkin

Colors.






ISO:  200
Focal Length:  46mm
Aperture:  f/5.0
Shutter Speed:  1/15


----------



## thinkricky

Out of focus?


----------



## thinkricky

Here's another colors photo... (Sorry had to post another)


----------



## jmtonkin

I was trying to get the focus on just the seams of the shirt.  This is definitely not one of my favorite pictures...I think I'll probably end up doing a different one.  I was just anxious and was stuck in my dorm room at 11:00 at night...


----------



## thinkricky

I like the concept. Id probably go more to the right a tad. And get your focus on.


----------



## thinkricky

The week of the 20th is just about done. Here's my take on Growth...

I know its a little blurred but its so dang hard to get my son to sit still!


----------



## photog4life

here was my revised TWICE image... cc?


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

Week 4.  Growth.


----------



## naptime

week 3. colors




Colors by jaythomson, on Flickr


----------



## jmtonkin

thinkricky said:


> I like the concept. Id probably go more to the right a tad. And get your focus on.



I like the concept, I just don't really have the space to do this as I'd have liked.  As you can see in this picture, I have a fake closet to start with.  With that fake closet, is a canvas thing that goes around it to conceal it.  I had to pull that up over the top, and still that didn't cover it enough.  I had to use a spare clothes hanger to hold up the corner more.  Then, for lighting, I had to put the lamp, that you see attached, behind the closet so it wasn't so dark, I had my room light on and I had my floor lamp on across the room.  To actually take the picture, I had to stand on the blue loveseat and the tan futon and balance to get this angle.






All that said, I'm not making excuses.  Although it may have been a good concept, I just don't have the space to achieve my goal.  Once I go home for break, I may give this another go...


----------



## naptime

well you went through more work than I was going to for a similar concept.

I'm a t shirt printer. I have a rainbow of shirts here. I was going to put them all on hangers, and hang in the closet in the order of a rainbow. I decided against it, because I didn't  want to put them all on hangers and then take them all back off and re-fold them. Lol


----------



## thinkricky

naptime said:
			
		

> week 3. colors
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jaythomson/6734556295/
> Colors by jaythomson, on Flickr



I like it. Nice job.


----------



## thinkricky

What's after Growth?


----------



## Bobbi

ive tried to post on this forum but it keeps telling me im not allowed to post images. what do i have to do to be able to post? this whole forum thing really confuses me. seems like everything is set up in forum format...


----------



## naptime

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## naptime

thinkricky said:


> What's after Growth?



i edited the first post, and added in the themes that Lady Jasmine posted... we are now covered through may.


----------



## sm4him

Naptime, just looked at the new additions--we're doing Growth this week, but it's also listed as the 3/30 theme.
Here's a few ideas we could replace it with:
Lines
Macro
Bright
Dark
Opposites
Clouds (or Sky)
Paint
Abandoned
Wild
Time
Stopped
Movement

I wish it would quit raining here so I could get my Growth picture done!! I know what I want, but it's been too wet to get the camera outside.


----------



## naptime

thanks for pointing that out..

i fixed it... now it's an easy one that week hehehehehe :lmao:

i'll add yours to the list later today as well  thanks.


----------



## thinkricky

Shadows would be another good one.


----------



## Kaymarie

Im gonna have to play a bit of catch up but here is my first photo for week one Romance.


----------



## thinkricky

Love that idea... I'm a guy and not a huge romantic. This is pretty creative. Love it... Although I'd want it to be more brilliant or more vibrant. And focus on the whole ring and rose.


----------



## Kaymarie

thinkricky said:


> Love that idea... I'm a guy and not a huge romantic. This is pretty creative. Love it... Although I'd want it to be more brilliant or more vibrant. And focus on the whole ring and rose.



Thank you  Im still trying to figure out all the lighting tricks to get the colors to really pop! I am having fun with composition though.


----------



## thinkricky

Do you use a photo editing software?


----------



## thinkricky

Any advice on my shots? I'd love some feedback. Critique?


----------



## Kaymarie

thinkricky said:


> The week of the 20th is just about done. Here's my take on Growth...I know its a little blurred but its so dang hard to get my son to sit still!


This is such a cute shot I love his expression! It seems the left side has a bit of a shadow darkening his face though it would be nice to have seen this shot fully illuminated.


----------



## Kaymarie

I use Adobe photoshop for some editing but I'm just learning so there isn't a lot I know how to tweak just yet.


----------



## jmtonkin

thinkricky said:


> The week of the 20th is just about done. Here's my take on Growth...
> 
> I know its a little blurred but its so dang hard to get my son to sit still!




The white balance seems off, it is very yellow.  Also, I think a faster shutter speed than 1/10s would be more ideal; there is some motion blur going on here.  I find the background quite distracting.  On a final note, his left eye is quite dark, almost all black.  Better lighting on the left side would benefit this.


----------



## Ocho_1

My take on Growth......




DSC_0575 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr

And this plant growning from another tree




Growth 1 by ~Ocho1~, on Flickr


----------



## Kaymarie

Okay so here is the rest of my catching up

*~*~*Music*~*~*





*~*~*~Color*~*~*~*





Growth soon to come  C&C appreciated!


----------



## jmtonkin

I just had a thought!  What if we made this a little more interesting?  I'm thinking, have the "due date", this weeks would be 1/27/12, and then throughout the next week, people go through and like the ones they think are the best.  Who ever has the most "likes!"  No prize or anything, just something to make you feel even better about a photo that you already like.   

Thoughts?


----------



## jmtonkin

Here's my take on growth...If it were the summer, I'd have lots more ideas, but dead of winter with 6" of snow on the ground, I struggled...

#1





#2




This one is the same mannequin just photoshopped!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

jmtonkin said:


> Here's my take on growth...If it were the summer, I'd have lots more ideas, but dead of winter with 6" of snow on the ground, I struggled...
> 
> #1
> 
> 
> #2
> 
> This one is the same mannequin just photoshopped!



I love the idea!  The lighting is nice and even and the wood grain pops.  I imagine it would be even more striking with some dramatic lighting, like a grid or snoot.  Very cool.

WhiskeyTango


----------



## jmtonkin

Probably!  I just have my camera and for a background, I taped 6 pieces of computer paper together and draped it from my door, and then stacked my shoes and put a piece of paper on there to act as a semi-reflector...It was interesting...I can't wait to have enough money/room to get a couple external flashes and some decent backdrops!


----------



## thinkricky

Kaymarie said:


> This is such a cute shot I love his expression! It seems the left side has a bit of a shadow darkening his face though it would be nice to have seen this shot fully illuminated.



Thanks for the thoughts. I adjusted the brightness and contrast a bit. So that could possibly have to do with the face shadows. Thanks for the info.



jmtonkin said:


> I know its a little blurred but its so dang hard to get my son to sit still!
> 
> The white balance seems off, it is very yellow. Also, I think a faster shutter speed than 1/10s would be more ideal; there is some motion blur going on here. I find the background quite distracting. On a final note, his left eye is quite dark, almost all black. Better lighting on the left side would benefit this.



Yeah I agree. That seems to be the problem. The lighting.... I don't have any flashes. Just using the standard lighting. I'm going to try the shutter speed. And background was a bummer. I just happen to catch this picture. Not exactly planned. Thanks for the info


----------



## thinkricky

Week 1: Romance


----------



## b1barker

Going to play a bit of catch up here.
Week1 Romance





[/url]
Romance (Texas, Austin) by b1barker, on Flickr


----------



## b1barker

Week 2 Music



Music Week 2 (Texas, San An) by b1barker, on Flickr


----------



## b1barker

Week 3 Color



color week 3 by b1barker, on Flickr


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

thinkricky said:


> Week 1: Romance



I love the color of the rose, but it seems really OOF.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

b1barker said:


> Week 3 Color
> 
> 
> 
> color week 3 by b1barker, on Flickr



Gorgeous.  River Walk in San Antonia, right?  I love the concepts in your first two weeks, but they both seem a little under exposed.  And there is a lot of digital noise in the first one.  What was your ISO set to?


----------



## b1barker

Thanks and yes they are all from San Antonia and Austin.  I cant figure out how to beat the noise issue.  They were low light situations so I had a 1600 ISO F3.5 and around a 1/13 speed.


----------



## thinkricky

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> thinkricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Week 1: Romance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of the rose, but it seems really OOF.
Click to expand...


OOF?


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

thinkricky said:


> NebraskaNewGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thinkricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Week 1: Romance
> 
> 
> 
> I love the color of the rose, but it seems really OOF.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OOF?
Click to expand...

Out of focus.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

b1barker said:


> Thanks and yes they are all from San Antonia and Austin.  I cant figure out how to beat the noise issue.  They were low light situations so I had a 1600 ISO F3.5 and around a 1/13 speed.


I'm still learning that as well. Hopefully someone with better insight can help.


----------



## jmtonkin

thinkricky said:


> Week 1: Romance



I see now that you're shooting in Aperture Priority mode.  Tell me, why did you choose to shoot at f/2.8?  If you had shot at one stop less (f/4), it should have defaulted to 1/25s and would have helped to reduce the blur.  (Not sure if I have the exact numbers but you get the idea...)  Unless, this was just simply out of focus...


----------



## thinkricky

jmtonkin said:
			
		

> I see now that you're shooting in Aperture Priority mode.  Tell me, why did you choose to shoot at f/2.8?  If you had shot at one stop less (f/4), it should have defaulted to 1/25s and would have helped to reduce the blur.  (Not sure if I have the exact numbers but you get the idea...)  Unless, this was just simply out of focus...



Thanks I'll try that. I used 2.8 because to maximize the amount of light to hopefully reduce the shutter speed. I'm still learning the ISO and aperture and shutter speed. Im still trying to determine what to do to get the results I want. 

If I used a 4 f stop. Wouldn't my shutter speed been much longer?


----------



## jmtonkin

thinkricky said:


> jmtonkin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see now that you're shooting in Aperture Priority mode.  Tell me, why did you choose to shoot at f/2.8?  If you had shot at one stop less (f/4), it should have defaulted to 1/25s and would have helped to reduce the blur.  (Not sure if I have the exact numbers but you get the idea...)  Unless, this was just simply out of focus...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll try that. I used 2.8 because to maximize the amount of light to hopefully reduce the shutter speed. I'm still learning the ISO and aperture and shutter speed. Im still trying to determine what to do to get the results I want.
> 
> If I used a 4 f stop. Wouldn't my shutter speed been much longer?
Click to expand...


No wonder that didn't make sense in my head...Wow, I feel like an idiot!  Yes, it would...That's my bad!  In that case, you could use a higher ISO and achieve a faster shutter speed.


----------



## thinkricky

So for that shot. You'd suggest higher ISO and lower aperture. Got it. I'll try that on my next shots. The rose already died. Lol

Thanks for the help. I'm so anxious to improve.


----------



## jmtonkin

thinkricky said:


> So for that shot. You'd suggest higher ISO and lower aperture. Got it. I'll try that on my next shots. The rose already died. Lol
> 
> Thanks for the help. I'm so anxious to improve.



Correct!

Is anyone else struggling to not work ahead?  I just want to keep going but then it kind of defeats the purpose...


----------



## b1barker

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> b1barker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and yes they are all from San Antonia and Austin.  I cant figure out how to beat the noise issue.  They were low light situations so I had a 1600 ISO F3.5 and around a 1/13 speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still learning that as well. Hopefully someone with better insight can help.
Click to expand...

 Looking forward to all input.  I have no idea on how to improve.


----------



## thinkricky

b1barker said:
			
		

> Looking forward to all input.  I have no idea on how to improve.



We're all learning. But these weekly challenges help a lot.


----------



## thinkricky

Another note for those of you who can shoot in RAW do it. It helps a lot to improve your shots.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> b1barker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks and yes they are all from San Antonia and Austin.  I cant figure out how to beat the noise issue.  They were low light situations so I had a 1600 ISO F3.5 and around a 1/13 speed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still learning that as well. Hopefully someone with better insight can help.
Click to expand...


A lot of suggestions will depend on what options you have available.  i.e., do you own strobes, tripod, PP software, etc.?  If not, you have fewer options, but that doesn't mean you can't make great shots.

I actually really like the light in the rose shot, so I think I'd try to "fix" the OOF issue by:
	Use a tripod
	Increase your aperture 2-3 stops
	Reduce ISO to 200
	Use a long exposure with a remote release

If none of that is an option, I'd go ahead and increase ISO.  You're generally better off to get a correct exposure with higher noise than to under-expose.

WhiskeyTango


----------



## thinkricky

WhiskeyTango said:
			
		

> A lot of suggestions will depend on what options you have available.  i.e., do you own strobes, tripod, PP software, etc.?  If not, you have fewer options, but that doesn't mean you can't make great shots.
> 
> I actually really like the light in the rose shot, so I think I'd try to "fix" the OOF issue by:
> Use a tripod
> Increase your aperture 2-3 stops
> Reduce ISO to 200
> Use a long exposure with a remote release
> 
> If none of that is an option, I'd go ahead and increase ISO.  You're generally better off to get a correct exposure with higher noise than to under-expose.
> 
> WhiskeyTango




On the rose shot. It really wasn't set up. In fact all of my pictures aren't staged. Just in the moment trying to snag a picture. So time is limited as well as lighting and movements. I do what I can. Higher ISO is a good option in that shot that I could have done. As stated I'm definitely going to try that next time. But... The rose is dead. So maybe with something else.


----------



## Kaymarie

thinkricky said:


> Another note for those of you who can shoot in RAW do it. It helps a lot to improve your shots.



What is RAW? Sorry still a noob 
What setting do you change the ISO under? I have been trying to figure it out on my camera but I'm not sure if I'm just not finding it or if in fact I cant adjust it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Kaymarie said:


> thinkricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another note for those of you who can shoot in RAW do it. It helps a lot to improve your shots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is RAW? Sorry still a noob
> What setting do you change the ISO under? I have been trying to figure it out on my camera but I'm not sure if I'm just not finding it or if in fact I cant adjust it.
Click to expand...

 
RAW is an image format.  Check here for the full skinny  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Raw_image_format

Your profile shows you shooting a Fuji FinePix S700.  From what I can see of Fuji's site, I'm not sure you have RAW as an option.  I'm only seeing .jpg.

You'll definitely want to grab your manual and find the ISO setting.  The S700 runs up to ISO 1600, which would give you greater sensitivity in low light (at the expense of noise/grain).

Google "exposure triangle," and do some reading.  That's the basics of image exposure and the relationship between aperture, shutter speed, and ISO.  It will give you a lot more control over your images.

WhiskeyTango


----------



## jmtonkin

WhiskeyTango said:


> Google "exposure triangle," and do some reading.  That's the basics of image exposure and the relationship between aperture, shutter speed, and ISO.  It will give you a lot more control over your images.
> 
> WhiskeyTango



Also, I'd recommend reading Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson!  I've found this book to be very helpful in my learning process.


----------



## Kaymarie

I will definitely check those out thank you!


----------



## sm4him

Growth: 
This is not the best photo I've taken; not even the best one I took for the "Growth" theme, really. But I decided to use it because it's the first one I've taken with any real focusing success, using a really old manual lens I bought recently. Purchased a Nikon N2020 film slr WITH a Sigma 75-300 lens for $40. I have to manually focus the lens on my D5100, and with my vision problems, that's quite a challenge! This is the closest I've gotten--I was focusing on the crocus plant at the front left. Still a little soft, but I think that's my cheap tripod with this old, heavy lens on it.

Anyway, the photo:
These little crocus plants are already springing up among the dead leaves, underneath my Japanese saucer magnolia (which is also budding). Poor little things have been tricked by the warm weather into thinking it must be spring, but I have a feeling they'll regret it come February!


----------



## jmtonkin

It's very nice to see that there is still green out there!  All I see here is white!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Here's my submission for "Growth."

One thing I'm learning...  I need to improve my skills at working with kids, lol.  I once again had a much better idea than this, but couldn't get the multiple kids involved to all look good at the same time  





Please C&C!

WhiskeyTango


----------



## WhiskeyTango

jmtonkin said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google "exposure triangle," and do some reading.  That's the basics of image exposure and the relationship between aperture, shutter speed, and ISO.  It will give you a lot more control over your images.
> 
> WhiskeyTango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I'd recommend reading Understanding Exposure by Bryan Peterson!  I've found this book to be very helpful in my learning process.
Click to expand...


I think Understanding Exposure is top of my favorites list at the moment.  I also really like The Hot Shoe Diaries by Joe McNally for lighting/flash insight.

WhiskeyTango


----------



## o hey tyler

WhiskeyTango said:


> Here's my submission for "Growth."
> 
> One thing I'm learning...  I need to improve my skills at working with kids, lol.  I once again had a much better idea than this, but couldn't get the multiple kids involved to all look good at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please C&C!
> 
> WhiskeyTango



I like the idea of this... But here are a few things I would change. 

1. The WB is off. Macs are supposed to have a brushed aluminum finish. It should be slightly silverish, but in your photo they have a purple tint to them. If they look white to you, your monitor may be uncalibrated... Just a heads up. (Which would be kind of Ironic, because I was under the impression that Macs were supposed to have very color accurate screens.) Hopefully that's not the case. 
2. There is a theme of the apple logo appearing on all the products... You can't actually see the logo on the laptop. I feel that addition would strengthen the image. 

Otherwise, nice concept and execution.


----------



## Demers18

WhiskeyTango said:


> Here's my submission for "Growth."
> 
> One thing I'm learning...  I need to improve my skills at working with kids, lol.  I once again had a much better idea than this, but couldn't get the multiple kids involved to all look good at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please C&C!
> 
> WhiskeyTango



I really like the concept but I also agree with o hey tyler. Definitely on the right track though.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Demers18 said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my submission for "Growth."
> 
> One thing I'm learning...  I need to improve my skills at working with kids, lol.  I once again had a much better idea than this, but couldn't get the multiple kids involved to all look good at the same time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please C&C!
> 
> WhiskeyTango
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the concept but I also agree with o hey tyler. Definitely on the right track though.
Click to expand...


I'll file that in the "I got overly artistic," category...  lol

I intentionally re-toned this image.  Actually, this is my first attempt at selective coloring.  I painted the whole image with a B&W brush and then selectively removed it from the orange iPod.  I probably should have stuck with the original.

I appreciate the feedback!

WhiskeyTango


----------



## o hey tyler

WhiskeyTango said:


> I intentionally re-toned this image.  Actually, this is my first attempt at selective coloring.  I painted the whole image with a B&W brush and then selectively removed it from the orange iPod.  I probably should have stuck with the original.



Could I ask what program and settings you used for the B&W Brush? It just doesn't explain why the brushed aluminum surfaces were purple tinged... I reckon they'd look like normal iProducts if that were the case, because their finish is essentially a shade of grey. 

I'm just curious where the purple came into play, that's all. If there's some underlying cause that you may not be aware of perhaps, or if it was indeed intentional to tone them purple.


----------



## Demers18

Here is my take on growth... for now 

I tried to make a semi-antique look as I have limited access to lighting props which make it harder to achieve a good photo. Secondly, the growth comes into play with the different maturity levels of each flower.







[/URL] _MG_0825 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

On a side note. I really wanted to avoid using flowers or plants in this challenge but, I've been working long days and haven't had the chance to even attempt the concept I'm going for. So I'll be revisiting this one at a later date.

CC welcome


----------



## WhiskeyTango

o hey tyler said:


> WhiskeyTango said:
> 
> 
> 
> I intentionally re-toned this image.  Actually, this is my first attempt at selective coloring.  I painted the whole image with a B&W brush and then selectively removed it from the orange iPod.  I probably should have stuck with the original.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could I ask what program and settings you used for the B&W Brush? It just doesn't explain why the brushed aluminum surfaces were purple tinged... I reckon they'd look like normal iProducts if that were the case, because their finish is essentially a shade of grey.
> 
> I'm just curious where the purple came into play, that's all. If there's some underlying cause that you may not be aware of perhaps, or if it was indeed intentional to tone them purple.
Click to expand...


All of my editing was done in Lightroom 3.  Going back and looking at the develop history, I just realized that some earlier split toning I intended to remove got left in...    That's where the purple is coming from.

For reference' sake, here's the un-retouched original:


----------



## o hey tyler

And that one is spot on! Nice.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Hmm...  I modified my original to take the history back to where it was before the split toning...  It's showing up on Smugmug, but still looks purple here...  Probably browsher cache.


----------



## thinkricky

I like it.


----------



## thinkricky

Kaymarie said:
			
		

> What is RAW? Sorry still a noob
> What setting do you change the ISO under? I have been trying to figure it out on my camera but I'm not sure if I'm just not finding it or if in fact I cant adjust it.



By best explanation is RAW a photo format that lets you do an initial edit to your photo without distorting the integrity of your photo. Any edits after may take away from the quality.  That's the best I can explain it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

thinkricky said:


> Kaymarie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is RAW? Sorry still a noob
> What setting do you change the ISO under? I have been trying to figure it out on my camera but I'm not sure if I'm just not finding it or if in fact I cant adjust it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By best explanation is RAW a photo format that lets you do an initial edit to your photo without distorting the integrity of your photo. Any edits after may take away from the quality.  That's the best I can explain it.
Click to expand...


Think of a RAW file as a digital negative, and a .jpg, .gif, .tif, etc., as a digital print.  The negative, or RAW, gives you everything the camera captured.  The print just gives you what came out of the final process.  RAW gives you the ability to control everything right from the git-go.


----------



## jmtonkin

I'll be out of town for a few days so I thought I'd post my "sleep" photo!

Keep in mind that I have a lofted twin size bed, a futon and a love seat in my room; not a lot of possibilities to take a picture of for sleep...





I couldn't decide which I liked better, so I'm posting both!


----------



## Demers18

jmtonkin said:
			
		

> I'll be out of town for a few days so I thought I'd post my "sleep" photo!
> 
> Keep in mind that I have a lofted twin size bed, a futon and a love seat in my room; not a lot of possibilities to take a picture of for sleep...
> 
> I couldn't decide which I liked better, so I'm posting both!



Creepy... He sleeps with his eyes open lol.
" I can see you"


----------



## jmtonkin

I know right!  I envision him "falling asleep", just hasn't shut his eyes yet!


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

I like the 2nd one best.  The first one seems a little dark.  I'll try to restrain myself from posting my "sleep" photo until tomorrow though since I don't have an excuse not to wait.


----------



## jmtonkin

I agree, the first does seem dark...What I don't understand is, when I am working on them in Photoshop and/or Lightroom, they look fine.  As soon as I upload them to flickr, they look much darker.  Does anyone know why that would be?


----------



## cmartin2

Growth:


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

jmtonkin said:


> I agree, the first does seem dark...What I don't understand is, when I am working on them in Photoshop and/or Lightroom, they look fine.  As soon as I upload them to flickr, they look much darker.  Does anyone know why that would be?


I seem to also have that problem.


----------



## jmtonkin

I'm glad it's not just me!  It is quite frustrating though...


----------



## thinkricky

I use photobucket works great.


----------



## jmtonkin

Flickr's darkening problem is making my consider a switch...


----------



## b1barker

Week4 Growth(duckling,San Ant, Texas)_edited-1 by b1barker, on Flickr 

focal length 80; F 5.6;1/320
Here is my submission for week four.


----------



## longjon75

running a bit late but heres my week 4 Growth




week 4 growth by longjon75, on Flickr


----------



## cmartin2

*Week 5: Sleep* 

I am submitting 2 because I have 2 subjects who love this topic equally as much.  







f/7.1, ISO 400, 1/10 sec






f/9.0, ISO 400, 1/4 sec


----------



## Demers18

I just realized that I didn't post a romance photo and well this is a 52 week project that I intend to complete sor here is my take on romance. 

CC is welcome. 

I tried to remove those round light reflections but could not achieve it with the limited lighting I had (LED mag light - use what you have lol) I tried to reflect it off a white paper but it wouldn't give the mood or look I was going for.






[/URL] _MG_0850-Romance by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

Manual - RAW
Lens - EF-S18 18-55mm @ 45mm
f18 / 1/25
ISO - 800


----------



## Demers18

Here is my take on growth..

CC welcome






[/URL] _MG_1017-Growth by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

Manual - RAW
Lens - EF-S55 - 250mm @ 74mm
f10 / 1/30
ISO - 100


----------



## cmartin2

@Demers18 - For your growth pic, it looks like the sky is really washed out, and the new building is a little washed out as well.  Also, the pic leans to the right a little bit and the bottom right of the new building got clipped.  Overall, I really like the image though.

Keep in mind, I am a noob, so take my comments in context


----------



## sm4him

cmartin2 said:


> @Demers18 - For your growth pic, it looks like the sky is really washed out, and the new building is a little washed out as well.  Also, the pic leans to the right a little bit and the bottom right of the new building got clipped.  Overall, I really like the image though.
> 
> Keep in mind, I am a noob, so take my comments in context



Looks like it was probably just a really cloudy day, and with these "challenge" type of photos you can't always pick and choose the best conditions.  Since it was raw, you *might* be able to adjust the sky a bit in post, but frankly, I don't usually bother with a lot of post  in my challenge photos, unless that's the point of the particular challenge.

I do agree that I *really* wish the bottom right edge of that new building hadn't gotten clipped off, and was straight. That angled, cropped-off building tends to lead my eye down and right out of the photo.

Still, I *love* the creativity of this photo as a "Growth" theme! Nicely done!


----------



## Demers18

sm4him said:
			
		

> Looks like it was probably just a really cloudy day, and with these "challenge" type of photos you can't always pick and choose the best conditions.  Since it was raw, you *might* be able to adjust the sky a bit in post, but frankly, I don't usually bother with a lot of post  in my challenge photos, unless that's the point of the particular challenge.
> 
> I do agree that I *really* wish the bottom right edge of that new building hadn't gotten clipped off, and was straight. That angled, cropped-off building tends to lead my eye down and right out of the photo.
> 
> Still, I *love* the creativity of this photo as a "Growth" theme! Nicely done!



You are right about it being a cloudy day but now that I look at it again, I agree. I'll have to go back and play around in PP a little more and see what I can do.

As for the bottom right edge of the building, I tried to get the whole building in there but was limited as there was another building that would have entered the scene and I simply didn't want it there. 

As for the straightness, i tried as hard as I could to only get both buildings in the shot  to give the "growth" the way I saw it. I wondered if the straightness would come out as much but as you mentioned, with part of the building cut out it does seem jump out at you more.

I think I'll have to go back there and see if I can implement some of your suggestions.

Thank you cmartin and sm4him for the CC. Much appreciated


----------



## Demers18

After your insight I decided to re-process the image and this is what I was able to come up with. Thank you for bringing it up, it helped me see things a little clearer and forced me to make the image better. (I'm a bit of a perfectionist  )






[/URL] _MG_1017-Growth 2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## thinkricky

Demers18 said:
			
		

> After your insight I decided to re-process the image and this is what I was able to come up with. Thank you for bringing it up, it helped me see things a little clearer and forced me to make the image better. (I'm a bit of a perfectionist  )
> 
> [/URL] _MG_1017-Growth 2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]



Looks good.


----------



## Demers18

thinkricky said:
			
		

> Looks good.



Thanks!


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

My interpretation of sleep.  And what I plan to do right after I post this photo.  G'night.  




IMG_0632web by asvphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jmtonkin

I love the concept, it just looks a tad underexposed.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

jmtonkin said:


> I love the concept, it just looks a tad underexposed.



Funny you say that because here is the exact same picture, but in Photobucket.  I thought this looked very overexposed and not as crisp.


----------



## thinkricky

jmtonkin said:
			
		

> I love the concept, it just looks a tad underexposed.



Agreed.


----------



## jmtonkin

The picture you posted last, looks just like the first one.  I will say this, when I'm working in Lightroom, everything looks great.  When I upload them to Flickr, however, they are all underexposed...Maybe something similar happened here?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I caught a thread elsewhere along the same lines.  The conclusion there was that it came down to color management in various browsers.  Not sure if this is the same problem...


----------



## thinkricky

What is everyone working on when shooting your shots for this thread?

I'm working on creativity, framing, exposure, composition, and DOF.


----------



## Demers18

thinkricky said:
			
		

> What is everyone working on when shooting your shots for this thread?
> 
> I'm working on creativity, framing, exposure, composition, and DOF.



That's pretty much the same things I'm working on. 

I think to myself "how can I achieve this in a way that isn't obvious. What would others do and how can I do it differently?" 

I like to think outside the box but still try to apply all the tangibles that make a photo great. At least that's the goal anyway.


----------



## takingpics4fun

Hello everyone! This project looks like a lot of fun and I would like to join in. I will try and play catch up. I would like to complete the challenge. Now to get busy. I will hopefully post the first four pics by the weekend.


----------



## Demers18

takingpics4fun said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! This project looks like a lot of fun and I would like to join in. I will try and play catch up. I would like to complete the challenge. Now to get busy. I will hopefully post the first four pics by the weekend.



Welcome aboard! Looking forward to seeing your shots


----------



## thinkricky

takingpics4fun said:
			
		

> Hello everyone! This project looks like a lot of fun and I would like to join in. I will try and play catch up. I would like to complete the challenge. Now to get busy. I will hopefully post the first four pics by the weekend.



No.


----------



## thinkricky

thinkricky said:
			
		

> No.



Just kidding. Welcome.


----------



## sm4him

thinkricky said:


> What is everyone working on when shooting your shots for this thread?
> 
> I'm working on creativity, framing, exposure, composition, and DOF.



Primarily, creativity. I love doing challenges because it gets me out shooting things I don't ordinarily shoot, and having to THINK about what I'm going to create instead of just "oh look, that's pretty; I'll take a picture."

What ELSE I might work on changes each work. For instance, last week's Growth Theme--I'd shot a couple I liked with my regular lens. But then I decided to play with an old Sigma 75-300mm that I recently got (for basically nothing, as it came with a film camera body). But since I have to manually focus it on my D5100, I've been struggling a bit to nail my focus. So, I decided to use the weekly challenge to also challenge myself to nail my focus using that lens.

This week, I was hoping to hold out until my new 50mm f/18 gets here, but I may not get it in time. Besides, I'm struggling just to find something for Sleep that isn't...well, something sleeping.   So, I'll probably just shoot something with my kit lens and work on the new nifty fifty for next week...

....except that I just got talked into buying a 55-300 TOO...and it'll probably be here by the weekend as well.  What to do, what to do??? NEW STUFF, Hooray!


----------



## WhiskeyTango

thinkricky said:


> What is everyone working on when shooting your shots for this thread?
> 
> I'm working on creativity, framing, exposure, composition, and DOF.


 

I've read something on the order of 5-6 photography books in the last three months and been spending way too much of my life here, lol.  I've got so much raw, un-applied, knowledge rolling around in my head that I was starting to get paralyzed by it.

I'm using this challenge to give me something to apply all that information to and start internalizing things.

WhiskeyTango


----------



## cmartin2

Demers18 said:


> After your insight I decided to re-process the image and this is what I was able to come up with. Thank you for bringing it up, it helped me see things a little clearer and forced me to make the image better. (I'm a bit of a perfectionist  )



I really like the updated version..  The contrast between old and new is still there due to the color difference, and now the sky and new building look way better.  Nicely done!


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

WhiskeyTango said:


> thinkricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is everyone working on when shooting your shots for this thread?
> 
> I'm working on creativity, framing, exposure, composition, and DOF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've read something on the order of 5-6 photography books in the last three months and been spending way too much of my life here, lol.  I've got so much raw, un-applied, knowledge rolling around in my head that I was starting to get paralyzed by it.
> 
> I'm using this challenge to give me something to apply all that information to and start internalizing things.
> 
> WhiskeyTango
Click to expand...


I hear ya.  I've read books, gotten a lot of info from this forum and am also taking a photography class.  My head is spinning.  But I've been trying to focus on just a couple of things with each shot.  First being composition and creativity and then holding the focus.  Then obviously WB, exposure and DoF.  I am very much a hands on learning, so getting out there and shooting whatever is out there will only help me get better (hopefully).  I feel that I've already learned and grown a little from where I started.  I also feel like I'm starting to look at things differently and from different angles.  My current class is really focusing us to see things outside the box to help get the creativity flowing.  I also feel this 52 week project is helping as well.  I appreciate all of the C&C I get on this forum and do my best to apply comments and tips that have been given to me with each photo I take.


----------



## JWellman

Looks like a fun idea so I'll try to catch up (if everyone doesn't mind!) Lucky for me I was finishing up a 365-Day project so I had most of the categories you have listed. I look forward to the next few weeks and joining in on the fun. 

Week 1 - Romance (Jan 6-12)



1/8/12 by Jessica Wellman, on Flickr

Week#2 I didn't have a photo that week that referenced music.
Bummer! :thumbdown:

Week 3 (Jan 20th-26th) Color:



1/22/12 by Jessica Wellman, on Flickr

I'll work on Week #4 (Growth) tomorrow!


----------



## Demers18

cmartin2 said:


> Demers18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After your insight I decided to re-process the image and this is what I was able to come up with. Thank you for bringing it up, it helped me see things a little clearer and forced me to make the image better. (I'm a bit of a perfectionist  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really like the updated version..  The contrast between old and new is still there due to the color difference, and now the sky and new building look way better.  Nicely done!
Click to expand...


Thanks cmartin2!


----------



## thinkricky

I find it easier to learn using manual. Because then you can figure out what setting affects what. 

It's helped me learn and understand exposure easier. Shows me what I need to get the results I want. Granted I may take 5 of the same picture with different settings but I can see the difference and learn what I need to adjust.


----------



## naptime

i'm still around. i took my growth pic on film. had to finish the roll before developing.

tomorrow i'll get it scanned and posted.


----------



## thinkricky

Sleep
I have a feeling the background is too busy still... I suck at the background problem...


----------



## jmtonkin

What about darkening up the background and lightening up the foreground in PP?


----------



## thinkricky

I touched it up some more. I think it looks better.


----------



## b1barker

Here is my submission for Sleep. 





Week 5 sleep ( Boo with toy) by b1barker, on Flickr

Exposure
0.05 sec (1/20)
Aperture
f/5.6
Focal Length
80 mm
ISO Speed
1600
Exposure Bias
0 EV
Flash
On, Fired on camera flash


----------



## jmtonkin

I have a resubmittion for Sleep!


----------



## JWellman

Looks like we all have lazy pets. 

Growth - 





Sleep -


----------



## sm4him

Okay, I'm just under the wire for "Sleep." I was determined to NOT take a photo of my cats sleeping, since that seems to be the prevailing theme... 
But I never had time to hunt down what I wanted a photo of...so in desperation, I took a photo of my current NEED for sleep...this is what working a full-time job, working a complex contract job, leading a Women's Ministry and spending too much time on photography does to a person:




sleep by sm4him, on Flickr


----------



## thinkricky

JWellman said:
			
		

> Looks like we all have lazy pets.
> 
> Growth -
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessicawellman/6807839155/
> 
> Sleep -
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessicawellman/6807838603/



What is growing?


----------



## jmtonkin

sm4him said:


> Okay, I'm just under the wire for "Sleep." I was determined to NOT take a photo of my cats sleeping, since that seems to be the prevailing theme...
> But I never had time to hunt down what I wanted a photo of...so in desperation, I took a photo of my current NEED for sleep...this is what working a full-time job, working a complex contract job, leading a Women's Ministry and spending too much time on photography does to a person:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleep by sm4him, on Flickr



I was going to do something very similar to this, ironically, I just didn't have the energy to.  That's what being a full-time college student and an RA does to me...

On a side note, this looks underexposed.


----------



## JWellman

thinkricky said:


> What is growing?


That would be the under side of an Autumn Fern that is growing.


----------



## sm4him

jmtonkin said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'm just under the wire for "Sleep." I was determined to NOT take a photo of my cats sleeping, since that seems to be the prevailing theme...
> But I never had time to hunt down what I wanted a photo of...so in desperation, I took a photo of my current NEED for sleep...this is what working a full-time job, working a complex contract job, leading a Women's Ministry and spending too much time on photography does to a person:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/24369838@N07/6809014065/
> sleep by sm4him, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to do something very similar to this, ironically, I just didn't have the energy to.  That's what being a full-time college student and an RA does to me...
> 
> On a side note, this looks underexposed.
Click to expand...


Oh, it was *horribly* underexposed.*  You should have seen it before I did a little post. 
But it was a self-portrait, but not only have I been working too much, I'm also coming down with something, and I just didn't have the time or energy to keep doing it until I got it right. I took one sample shot, made a few adjustments that I thought would bring the exposure up enough, then fired off three shots and picked the best of them....

This one was more about getting the theme for the week DONE, than necessarily getting it RIGHT. 
I'll try to do better next week...with my new 50mm 1.8...OR my new 55-300.  Can't wait til I feel good enough to go experiment with them!


----------



## Kaymarie

Here is my take on growth





Growing inside a terrarium in my kitchen


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I'm not exactly bucking the trend with this week's submission.  Day late and a dollar short.  Feels like college all over again, lol.

Here's "Sleep."


----------



## thinkricky

So side topic. That equipment is everyone using?


----------



## jmtonkin

I'm using my Nikon D300s with an 18-200mm


----------



## thinkricky

I'm using a Nikon D90 with a Sigma 28-70 f2.8


----------



## Demers18

Here is my take on sleep. We typically sleep at night so I thought I would take a crack at getting a good shot of the moon. 
CC welcome.






[/URL] _MG_1115-Sleep by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

Manual - RAW
Lens - EF-S55-250mm @ 250mm
f14 / 1/200
ISO - 200


----------



## jmtonkin

^Very nice!


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

I couldn't decide between 2 photos that I had for Spirit this week, so I'll share them both.  

1. f4.5, 1/200, ISO 100, 55mm, Av, RAW



IMG_0720c by asvphotos, on Flickr

2.f5.0, 1/250, ISO 200, 47.5mm (also taken on my old Canon Powershot while going down the Interstate at 80mph)



IMG_4244a by asvphotos, on Flickr

And to answer the equipment question.  I have a Canon T2i with lenses 18-55mm, 55-250mm, & 50mm.


----------



## thinkricky

Exposure is looking good in the first one.


----------



## Demers18

jmtonkin said:
			
		

> ^Very nice!



Thank you


----------



## sm4him

thinkricky said:


> So side topic. That equipment is everyone using?


Nikon D5100. First few were with the kit lens, 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6. But this week I finally got some new glass, so I'll be playing with those for the next few weeks, learning to use them with the challenges--50mm f/1.8G and 55-300 f/4.5-5.6, both the Nikon DX lenses. Also got some Kenko extension tubes to experiment with.  Can't wait to use all my toys with some of the challenges. 
Actually, I can't wait to just USE them. I've been sick ever since I got them, and haven't taken but about 10 photos.


----------



## thinkricky

sm4him said:
			
		

> Nikon D5100. First few were with the kit lens, 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6. But this week I finally got some new glass, so I'll be playing with those for the next few weeks, learning to use them with the challenges--50mm f/1.8G and 55-300 f/4.5-5.6, both the Nikon DX lenses. Also got some Kenko extension tubes to experiment with.  Can't wait to use all my toys with some of the challenges.
> Actually, I can't wait to just USE them. I've been sick ever since I got them, and haven't taken but about 10 photos.



That's awesome. I've been keeping up with you. Well not stalker style but I have noticed your posts saying what equipment you've bought. I didn't know about the 55-300 though.


----------



## Demers18

thinkricky said:


> So side topic. That equipment is everyone using?



I'm using a Canon T3i and have the EFS 18-55mm, EFS 55-250mm kit lenses and a Canon EF-S 10-22mm Wide angle.

I think my next one will be the nifty fifty as I'd like something that can add a little better background blurr as compared to my 18-55mm with out breaking the bank.


----------



## Demers18

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> I couldn't decide between 2 photos that I had for Spirit this week, so I'll share them both.
> 
> 1. f4.5, 1/200, ISO 100, 55mm, Av, RAW
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0720c by asvphotos, on Flickr
> 
> 2.f5.0, 1/250, ISO 200, 47.5mm (also taken on my old Canon Powershot while going down the Interstate at 80mph)
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4244a by asvphotos, on Flickr
> 
> And to answer the equipment question.  I have a Canon T2i with lenses 18-55mm, 55-250mm, & 50mm.



I definitely prefer the second one although I think it's a little over exposed. I took the liberty to play around with it a little in Photoshop. The shadows are little more defined and help with the texture.






[/URL] Church -BW Fix by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DIMEBAG95

Decided I'd catch up with you guys, here are the shots I got.




This is my romance shot, life tastes better with a little romance =)




This is my music shot, the last song I played in the jazz club with the last pick that I used and my jazzy hat.




This is my colors shot, the Burger King crown reminds childhood, which is, normally, a colorful period.




This is my growth shot, growing up meant leaving my cleats behind for me, although I think the shot is weak it has meaning for me (the whole unfocused thing was meant to represent how we feel when we grow up, which is, lost).




This is my sleep shot, sometimes you give up some hours of sleep to finish something, this is the case more often than not for me.

Hope you like what I've got, working on my next week shot!


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

Demers18 said:


> NebraskaNewGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't decide between 2 photos that I had for Spirit this week, so I'll share them both.
> 
> 1. f4.5, 1/200, ISO 100, 55mm, Av, RAW
> 
> IMG_0720c by asvphotos, on Flickr
> 
> 2.f5.0, 1/250, ISO 200, 47.5mm (also taken on my old Canon Powershot while going down the Interstate at 80mph)
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_4244a by asvphotos, on Flickr
> 
> And to answer the equipment question.  I have a Canon T2i with lenses 18-55mm, 55-250mm, & 50mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I definitely prefer the second one although I think it's a little over exposed. I took the liberty to play around with it a little in Photoshop. The shadows are little more defined and help with the texture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL] Church -BW Fix by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]
Click to expand...


Thanks.  I do like your rendition, bu I personally feel that it's a little too dark.


----------



## Demers18

NebraskaNewGirl said:
			
		

> Thanks.  I do like your rendition, bu I personally feel that it's a little too dark.



That's fine too 

The important thing is that you like or image.


----------



## JWellman

thinkricky said:


> So side topic. That equipment is everyone using?


An old post (See here) but I'm still using  the same equipment. I'm leaning towards upgrading to the Mark II in the near future.


----------



## thinkricky

JWellman said:
			
		

> An old post (See here) but I'm still using  the same equipment. I'm leaning towards upgrading to the Mark II in the near future.



May not be the same equipment for this challenge.


----------



## JWellman

thinkricky said:


> JWellman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old post (See here) but I'm still using  the same equipment. I'm leaning towards upgrading to the Mark II in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be the same equipment for this challenge.
Click to expand...

:scratch:


----------



## WhiskeyTango

thinkricky said:


> JWellman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old post (See here) but I'm still using  the same equipment. I'm leaning towards upgrading to the Mark II in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be the same equipment for this challenge.
Click to expand...


----------



## Demers18

WhiskeyTango said:


> thinkricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JWellman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old post (See here) but I'm still using  the same equipment. I'm leaning towards upgrading to the Mark II in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May not be the same equipment for this challenge.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Awesome! lol


----------



## thinkricky

Nevermind. I'm dumb... So what's new?

I misunderstood. I thought she said the equipment question was an old post. I then said it may not be the same...

Now that I had time to view her link I understand. Lol


----------



## JWellman

*week ending: 02/10: Spirit*


----------



## mishele

^^^^^^Where's your color for the other thread?  lol


----------



## JWellman

mishele said:


> ^^^^^^Where's your color for the other thread?  lol


I did one last week! Do I need to do another one? LOL My bad...


----------



## jmtonkin

I'm REALLY struggling to come up with an idea for this topic...ugh! Well, still have a few days!


----------



## b1barker

I had a hard time coming up with something for this one,  I decided on trying to go with high "spirit"ed but came off looking more like mean "spirit"ed.   Regardless how could I improve this?  I know that&#8217;s a vague question but I would love to improve I just don&#8217;t know where to start.  
Hand held
Exposure 0.02 sec (1/50) 
Aperture f/5.0 
Focal Length 39 mm 
ISO Speed 1600 
Flash On Camera, Fired





Untitled by b1barker, on Flickr


----------



## naptime

ok. our new digitals showed up today. so i can finally get back into the swing here !!


----------



## thinkricky

naptime said:
			
		

> ok. our new digitals showed up today. so i can finally get back into the swing here !!



What did you get?


----------



## JWellman

thinkricky said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. our new digitals showed up today. so i can finally get back into the swing here !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get?
Click to expand...

YAY! And BTW, this topic is useless without photos!!!!! :lmao:

I worked on the "veggie" topic today and will try to edit tomorrow. I'll be adding my photo a few days early since I'm going to be buried in work the next several days. :er:


----------



## sm4him

thinkricky said:


> That's awesome. *I've been keeping up with you. Well not stalker style* but I have noticed your posts saying what equipment you've bought...



LOL...thanks! Both for taking an interest, AND for not being creepy about it. 



thinkricky said:


> ...saying what equipment you've bought. *I  didn't know about the 55-300 though*.


That one wasn't planned. Another TPF'er PM'ed me and asked if I was interested, and since a better telephoto was on the list for the next 6 months and it was a really good price, I jumped on it. It may delay getting a flash by a month or so, but I'm looking for a decent deal on a used one anyway, and it takes time to find one. By the time I find a decent used SB700, I should be able to afford it.


----------



## sm4him

Well, I've been avoiding this thread ALL week, because I knew what I wanted to do for "Spirit," but I just knew there would be a ton of similar ones, and it would make me change my mind. I was surprised to get on and find that, in fact, nobody has posted a similar "Spirit" photo.

First, the pre-photo apology/explanation: I never successfully got this photo the way I really wanted it, but I'm swamped with work and don't have time to keep working on it, plus one of the items is something I'm about to mail to my sister, so I need to get it finished. I tried this several times at home but could never get a good lighting situation for it (I've loaned my "studio" lights out to my church, so I have absolutely nothing at home to use except the ceiling lights...). I finally gave up and brought everything to work with me, where the lighting isn't as harsh. 

I still ended up with too much glare, and was never really pleased with the overall composition.  But I DO love the topic!!
So, here it is, me showing my "Spirit"--Go Big Orange!


----------



## thinkricky

Lol. I too am looking to get a flash. I posted a thread about flash recommendations in te beginner section. Why do you have your eye on the SB700? Is that what I should look forward to?


----------



## thinkricky

I too have been avoiding the topic of spirit. Been super busy. I opt out of the spirit week.


----------



## sm4him

thinkricky said:


> Lol. I too am looking to get a flash. I posted a thread about flash recommendations in te beginner section. Why do you have your eye on the SB700? Is that what I should look forward to?



In order to not hijack the challenge thread, I found your flash thread and posted my comments there. I may yet change my mind and NOT get the SB700 just now; I keep going back and forth on it.  I just wish I understand flashes better, so I would feel more confident about what to get.


----------



## ahcigar1

I've found this a bit late but could I still join in?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Here's this week's shot.

Spirit!




_*"Spirit." by WhiskeyTango*_


----------



## longjon75

heres my offering for  "spirit" hope you like





looking old by longjon75, on Flickr

i still owe one for sleep will try and get one soon


----------



## enzodm

EHi Nap, I was missing this thread, nice ongoing results! I did my one-a-week project last year, so no much willing to redo, but maybe some theme will attract me temporarily...


----------



## WhiskeyTango

ahcigar1 said:


> I've found this a bit late but could I still join in?


The running theme on that has been "the more, the merrier.". Feel free


----------



## JWellman

Better early than late? :raisedbrow: Busy week coming up so I'm jumping the gun on the veggies!


----------



## thinkricky

sm4him said:
			
		

> In order to not hijack the challenge thread, I found your flash thread and posted my comments there. I may yet change my mind and NOT get the SB700 just now; I keep going back and forth on it.  I just wish I understand flashes better, so I would feel more confident about what to get.



It's ok to high jack with side topics. There's not much daily action on this thread.


----------



## jmtonkin

JWellman said:


> Better early than late? :raisedbrow: Busy week coming up so I'm jumping the gun on the veggies!



Beautiful!  I love all the vibrant colors!  Though, in the carrots especially, there is not a lot of detail...Don't know if the contrast is just to high on them or what.  I really like this picture though!


----------



## JWellman

jmtonkin said:


> Though, in the carrots especially, there is not a lot of detail...Don't know if the contrast is just to high on them or what.  I really like this picture though!


Thanks jmtonkin
I thought the exact same thing. I almost tossed the photo because of it. I'm not sure what happened with the carrots.


----------



## naptime

thinkricky said:


> naptime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. our new digitals showed up today. so i can finally get back into the swing here !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get?
Click to expand...


we both got canon 450d's (or XSi's)

hers is silver with 6400 actuations. mine is black with 2000 actuations. basically both brand new. 

been doing some playing. learning the camera, going through the manual, etc...

tonight i'm gonna get all my back log taken care of for this project.


----------



## Demers18

naptime said:


> thinkricky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> naptime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok. our new digitals showed up today. so i can finally get back into the swing here !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What did you get?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we both got canon 450d's (or XSi's)
> 
> hers is silver with 6400 actuations. mine is black with 2000 actuations. basically both brand new.
> 
> been doing some playing. learning the camera, going through the manual, etc...
> 
> tonight i'm gonna get all my back log taken care of for this project.
Click to expand...


I'm really happy for you guys and looking forward to seeing some photo's.


----------



## Demers18

I know I'm late for the spirit theme but I've been so busy with work that I haven't had time to pick up the camera much as when I get home I have to get ready for our vacation coming up on Saturday 

I have to admit I was really struggling with this one. I had a few ideas but they were already taken and then we got a rare (this year) but nice snow storm that gave me some inspiration.

Here is my take on Winter Spirit







[/URL] _MG_1176-Winter Spirit by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

Manual - Raw
F10.0 / 1/6
EFS 18-55mm @ 27mm
ISO 3200


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

My take on this weeks theme.  
Vegetables.  
Yes, I am aware of the shadows (and the wrinkles in the background sheet...lol).  I just got a new axillary flash last night and tried it out without really knowing what I was doing.  It was fun though, and now I must go read the manual.  




IMG_1258b by asvphotos, on Flickr


----------



## jmtonkin

Here is my vegetable picture!  I wish I had flexibility and was able to shoot in more than one location for these, other than my residence hall room.






I think it looks a little underexposed, but like all my other shots, it doesn't in Lightroom, just when I load it to flickr...


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

Hello????  Where did everyone go?


----------



## sm4him

I've been absolutely swamped with work for the past two weeks.  Haven't had time to do much posting. Finally took a day off on Friday, but decided to go off the grid Friday and most of today; I just needed the break. 

I can't do a vegetable photo right now because I've been so busy I haven't even gotten to the grocery store, and I HAVE no veggies!!
Hoping to get caught up this week.


----------



## thinkricky

Been busy myself. Il catch up soon


----------



## thinkricky

No. Just kidding. Welcome


----------



## Demers18

I'm in Hawaii with only my iPad so I won't be able to post anything until I get back.


----------



## jmtonkin

Demers18 said:


> I'm in Hawaii with only my iPad so I won't be able to post anything until I get back.



I'm insanely jealous that you are in Hawaii...You better come back with some awesome pictures!


----------



## PaulLambeth

b1barker said:


> I had a hard time coming up with something for this one,  I decided on trying to go with high "spirit"ed but came off looking more like mean "spirit"ed.   Regardless how could I improve this?  I know thats a vague question but I would love to improve I just dont know where to start.
> Hand held
> Exposure 0.02 sec (1/50)
> Aperture f/5.0
> Focal Length 39 mm
> ISO Speed 1600
> Flash On Camera, Fired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Untitled by b1barker, on Flickr



The victim's head's poorly placed, the DOF is a bit off (paw's blurry, although the blur works well against the fur on its back), and you could easily get rid of the reflection in the snarler's eyes, but critique aside the idea is brilliant. A truly primitive, spirited moment. Beautiful snarler too, not that I'd like to be snarled at.


----------



## Mandalynnphoto

Hey Everybody!! 

So this past weekend I was reading this thread and really need to start shooting again. I would love to join this challenge, and already shot the 'underneath' photo for this week. I'm going to try and get the rest that I have missed.. I'm going to try to post my 'underneath' photo if not tomorrow than Thursday. 

Manda


----------



## Demers18

jmtonkin said:
			
		

> I'm insanely jealous that you are in Hawaii...You better come back with some awesome pictures!



Ah man... Now the pressure's on.

Must admit it will be hard not to come back with some nice shots as it paradise after all


----------



## jmtonkin

So true!  I hate it around here; no wonderful landscape potentials.  I really enjoy doing landscape photography and the flat plains is a horrible place to do that...


----------



## WhiskeyTango

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> Hello???? Where did everyone go?



Ugh.  I've been on out of town for a trip I didn't expect to go well to begin with...  It's lived up to expectations, and then some!  I wanna go home!

I will be catching up.  At this point I owe veggies and this week's entry...    Hopefully early next week.


WhiskeyTango


----------



## trommie

well iv only jsut seen this thread, so ill play catch up as much as possible, 

1.
Romance






2.
Colours





3.
Growth





4.
Vegetables
(technically a fruit but same thing ha ha)





5. 
Underneath





Feel free to CnC my work! Always looking at others pictures and trying to mimic them as a different perspective.


----------



## jmtonkin

#1.  I'm not liking the complete blacked out effect.  I like the rim light on all of it, I just wish there was some light on the glass and bottle.

#2.  Quite underexposed and fairly centered.  It looks like it is on the lower third of the shot, but it is still centered horizontally.

#3.  I like this shot.  The only thing that's driving me nuts is the stick in front of his face.  I like the colors and the focus appears to be spot on though.

#4.  The contrast appears to have bumped up quite a bit.  There is almost no detail in the tomato(?).

#5.  Easily the best of the bunch.  The colors are beautiful.  The focus appears to have been on the beak and should have been on the eye.  I like the other chick in the background, it really adds a lot I think.  The only major complaint I have with this shot, is the red thing.  It is such a contrasting color that it really competes with the subject and draws attention.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

Underneath.

f22 1/13 ISO 100 +1 Exp Comp 18mm



IMG_1099b by asvphotos, on Flickr


----------



## trommie

> #1.  I'm not liking the complete blacked out effect.  I like the rim  light on all of it, I just wish there was some light on the glass and  bottle.
> 
> #2.  Quite underexposed and fairly centered.  It looks like it is on the  lower third of the shot, but it is still centered horizontally.
> 
> #3.  I like this shot.  The only thing that's driving me nuts is the  stick in front of his face.  I like the colors and the focus appears to  be spot on though.
> 
> #4.  The contrast appears to have bumped up quite a bit.  There is almost no detail in the tomato(?).
> 
> #5.  Easily the best of the bunch.  The colors are beautiful.  The focus  appears to have been on the beak and should have been on the eye.  I  like the other chick in the background, it really adds a lot I think.   The only major complaint I have with this shot, is the red thing.  It is  such a contrasting color that it really competes with the subject and  draws attention.


i do agree with you, #2 was taken not long after i got the camera (first dslr, like 2 years ago) but it was the closest thing i could find to the 'colour' title as i really only shoot motorsport haha. the lizard and the chicks are the latest of the bunch. I also think if i had used a warmer light on the wine that it would have given it a better 'mood' as such. The tomato was a mission to shoot, had to time the drop perfectly as the tomato sinks too quickly and unless you held it high to drop in, the bubbles were boring. I'm going to try this type of shot again except with a capsicum or something lighter in weight.
thanks for the feedback


----------



## jmtonkin

NebraskaNewGirl said:


> Underneath.
> 
> f22 1/13 ISO 100 +1 Exp Comp 18mm
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_1099b by asvphotos, on Flickr



I really like this shot.  I wish that the left part of the tree wasn't clipped off though.  I think this a great representation of the challenge! 

Unfortunately, I was planning on something similar, just haven't had much time lately.

P.S.  Where is everyone???


----------



## Demers18

jmtonkin said:
			
		

> I really like this shot.  I wish that the left part of the tree wasn't clipped off though.  I think this a great representation of the challenge!
> 
> Unfortunately, I was planning on something similar, just haven't had much time lately.
> 
> P.S.  Where is everyone???



Still in Hawaii  

Just got back for the beach and will best posting early next week. Still have a mother week in paradise... Not that's mean to rub it in or anything. Lol

Edit: I would also agree that this is a great shot but as jmtonkin mentioned, it would have been nice to not have the left part of the tree cut off.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

jmtonkin said:


> I really like this shot.  I wish that the left part of the tree wasn't  clipped off though.  I think this a great representation of the  challenge!
> 
> Unfortunately, I was planning on something similar, just haven't had much time lately.
> 
> P.S.  Where is everyone???



Thanks.  Unfortunately the original is also slightly clipped on the left as well.  My thinking while taking the photo was that since the right side was extremely clipped that a little bit on the left would be ok too.  The focus was meant to be more on the snowy view from the bench.  I was practicing super focal focus for my photography class.  I would like to say I could reshoot to include more of the tree, but unfortunately the snow has all melted.    But thanks for the feedback.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Ok.  Back in the saddle.  Hopefully I can catch up this week  

Here's "Underneath"





Not the zenith of my photographic creativity, but I liked it...  

As always: C&C is not only welcomed but requested!


----------



## Demers18

WhiskeyTango said:


> Ok.  Back in the saddle.  Hopefully I can catch up this week
> 
> Here's "Underneath"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not the zenith of my photographic creativity, but I liked it...
> 
> As always: C&C is not only welcomed but requested!



I kind of like as well. I not sure exactly what it is but I find myself drawn to it. I like the lines how it starts you off from the left up and out of the photo to the right.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Thanks 

I had an alternate candidate for that theme and was kinda torn.  I'm glad you liked it.


----------



## NebraskaNewGirl

I like the lines of it as well. But there is something awkward about the fragment of the window. I know that you have gone for a more cropped and chopped composition, but I would have either gone for all or nothing on the window. And also maybe a little color in the sky would have been nice. . 

And welcome back.


----------



## Demers18

Alright here's my first photo as I try to play catch-up.

This is my take on underneath.
- It was a very humide day and was pretty far from these guys so the image isn't as clear as I would have liked but I still like the image.






[/URL] _MG_3186-2 by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]

CC very much welcome


----------



## thinkricky

I guess I'm out. I have no time at all to even shoot a picture.... Err....


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Ok...  In complete opposition to my last three weeks, here's this week's exposition... a day early!!!  




"Anger" _by WhiskeyTango_


----------



## Demers18

I'll be playing catch up once again... Crazy busy with work. 

Btw, where is everyone?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Demers18 said:


> I'll be playing catch up once again... Crazy busy with work.
> 
> Btw, where is everyone?


 
We got off to a bang up start, but it's definitely been a bit dead the past few weeks.  'course, I can't complain too much since I was one of those MIA for a few...  

I'm hoping everyone is just suddenly busy and will make triumphant reappearance any moment.    I'm enjoying this project.


----------



## oostinr

Here are my takes on the themes. I'll post the missing ones later.

Romance:



Romance by oostinr, on Flickr  1/10 sec at f/4.5 ISO 1600

Music:



Music by oostinr, on Flickr  1/80 sec at f/6.3 ISO 100

Color:



Color by oostinr, on Flickr   1/60 sec at f/5.6 ISO 200

Growth:



Growth by oostinr, on Flickr   1/80 sec at f/1.8 ISO 100

Sleep:



IMG_4074 by oostinr, on Flickr   1/80 sec at f/5.6 ISO 1600

Spirit:
TBA

Vegetables:
TBA

Underneath:



Underneath by oostinr, on Flickr   1/30 sec at f/36 ISO 100

Spring(literally):



Spring by oostinr, on Flickr   1/4 sec at f/25 ISO 100


----------

